# In and around Peniscola, Benicarlo and Vinaros



## michaelthemiller (Apr 30, 2020)

Having spent the last three winters in this area and having just returned from a four month stay we are considering relocating from France to this area. Would be interested to hear from anyone living here there who could help us get a view of permanent life in this area and maybe answer questions as they arise. Many thanks


----------



## CltFlyboy (Feb 11, 2020)

michaelthemiller said:


> Having spent the last three winters in this area and having just returned from a four month stay we are considering relocating from France to this area. Would be interested to hear from anyone living here there who could help us get a view of permanent life in this area and maybe answer questions as they arise. Many thanks


I'll be watching this thread very closely. We love the L'Ampolla area and L'Ametlla del Mar just to the north and are considering the Vinaros area too. We're planning a few years out and are trying to get all the info we can on the area. Good luck, let's compare notes later!


----------



## michaelthemiller (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks. We went up to Ampolla and L'Amettila and had nice picnic on beach. Lovely places but too far north for us. Also property much more expensive!! Will keep in touch as posts come in


----------

